# Georgia Poolish & Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2021)

Going to bake a couple breads for daughter whil here in Ga

Poolish







Got my Buc-Ee's fix too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

Not used to baking at an altitude.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks Al.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2021)

Mixed up the poolish and main dough this morning.






Went out for a few hours to come home to huge rise.






Made 2 loaves for them.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2021)

Got to slice one of em.

Bottom. Like baking in a regular oven.






Sliced and ready for some butter and apple butter.


----------

